# Anyone living aboard with young kids around Ft. lauderdale?



## Rivers2Seas (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey All! We just moved our two kids aboard two weeks ago (girl age 6, boy age 3.5). We are docked for now, waiting out the hurricane season and then plan to head to the Caribbean for the winter. This is the culmination of about 8 years of dreaming for my husband and I. The kids are LOVING it but we are short on kid contacts right now.....We are docked behind a retirement home in FT. L, Wondering if anybody is close to us that we could get together and get some little boat buddies for them? You can send a pm or reply to this. Thanks in advance!

Lindsey, Brad, Ella and Chase
Rivers2Seas sailing with the Modesitt's


----------

